# New mice



## Kailin (Feb 17, 2012)

Yesterday there was a large rodent show near my place, so I decided to go and buy some new mice.

First of all I got two black rumpwhite males for my rumpwhite line:


















I also got a rozette satin girl for my rozette line:









And some large mice for my rozette line, white and beige


















A silvered male, just because I love the coloring:









And a new dove tan male for my tan line









And two new black females for my rumpwhite line!

















They are all still very young (4-9 weeks).


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Some pretty mice there


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I love that tan :love1


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I actually really like that first rump white as he is. Would be very pretty to have black rump whites with spots amongst the white  
Lovely mice


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

good stuff.


----------

